# New to black library



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey all, as the title says I'm new to black library but I am interested in it. So can anyone direct me to a good novel preferably based on White scars?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Well at the moment, there's only _The Hunt for Voldorious_, which is a Space Marine Battles Novel by Andy Hoare that focuses on the White Scars. I'm sure Lord of the Night has reviewed it. I do believe there's a short story about them as well, which is in _Legends of the Space Marines_ (I think, but I'm not sure).

Also, there's a story by Andy Hoare called _Savage Scars_ which is coming out in the near future, which features the White Scars themselves. .

Hope I helped.

~Bane of Kings


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes you did help bane and I now I go through this forum trying to find that review. Thanks again


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Here's the review.

However it does contain spoilers. 

~Bane of Kings


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Also, there's a story by Andy Hoare called _Savage Scars_ which is coming out in the near future, which features the White Scars themselves. .
> 
> Hope I helped.
> 
> ~Bane of Kings


Yeah but unfortunately _Savage Scars_ is not a White Scars novel, rather it is the third and final of Andy Hoare's Rogue Trader series, along with _Rogue Trader_ and _Star of Damocles_.


----------



## X FiftY 1ne (Aug 30, 2010)

^^ Seriously? I did not know that.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

The short story in _Fear the alien_ takes place after the hunt for Voldorius, i think.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Honestly, from the numerous reviews I have read - _The Hunt for Voldorious_ probably isn't the best book to get your first impression of BL from, because most reviews seem to suggest it's average at best, shocking at worst.

I would advise being thrown straight into the Heresy series, _Horus Rising_ is a fantastic start to the series and should really get you involved in BL from the get go.


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

You want good read? Try Titanicus, Helsreach, Path of the Warrior.


----------



## X FiftY 1ne (Aug 30, 2010)

I agree with CoTe, start reading the Horus Heresy Novels. These take you back 10,000 years prior to current 40k. Letting you experience what is regarded as past and legend in the current 40k era.


----------



## joechip (Mar 4, 2010)

The short story Cover of Darkness from Legends of the Space Marines was pretty good and all about the White Scars. Also, short story anthologies like Legends are a great place for someone new to Black Library to start. It gives you a taste of a wide range of authors and space marine chapters. I recommend Heroes of the Space Marines, Legends of the Space Marines and Fear the Alien.


----------

